
When should I check the mail? - mathattack
http://www.gwern.net/Mail-delivery
======
DrScump
Why not just sign up for free RealMailNotification emails and know exactly
when your mail arrives?

In most areas, you can also sign up for Informed Delivery and have pics of
exactly what is arriving today, too.

~~~
gwern
I've never heard of "Real Mail Notification" notification before.
[https://informeddelivery.usps.com/box/pages/intro/start.acti...](https://informeddelivery.usps.com/box/pages/intro/start.action)
says it only works on 'letter-sized' things, so it would be useless to me - I
only care about the occasional packages, and USPS already notifies me about
package deliveries, just 4-5 hours later...

~~~
DrScump
Real Mail Notification and Informed Delivery are _different services_. The
former emails you when _anything_ is delivered to you.

~~~
gwern
They don't seem to be meaningfully different. For example,
[https://www.usps.com/business/pdf/informed-delivery-
overview...](https://www.usps.com/business/pdf/informed-delivery-overview.pdf)
also says it only tells you about upcoming mail, when what I want is exact
minute of delivery.

~~~
DrScump

      They don't seem to be meaningfully different
    

... because you keep confusing the two.

RMN is exactly what you are arguing for. I've been using it for over a year.

~~~
gwern
Then can you provide some relevant sources? I'm pull all this right off the
USPS.com search engine and they conflate them and do not say anything like
what you say they say?

